# Last layer scramble plugin for CCT



## hr.mohr (Jun 15, 2010)

I've made a modification to the latest cube scramble plugin for CCT 0.9.5 that selects a random OLL and PLL and uses Kociemba's 2-phase solver to generate a shorter scramble for the combined case.

Pre-compiled plugin: http://www.cubing.dk/CubeScramble.class

Source: http://github.com/bebe/calcubetimer/blob/master/scramblePlugins/CubeScramble.java

Backup the old CubeScramble.class plugin in the scramblePlugins folder and replace with this version.

Enjoy!


----------



## jfly (Jun 15, 2010)

Great to see a new plugin for cct! Works great over here. I've never really timed my LL before, probably because there's been no good way of scrambling. Thanks!


----------



## jfly (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but the distribution of the ll cases is not correct the way you've implemented generateLLScramble(), right? Not all OLLs and PLLs are equally likely. Wouldn't it be best to generate the last layer case and have cube explorer solve that?


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 15, 2010)

How do you get a plugin to work for CCT? I replaced the CubeScramble.class with the plugin. Is there anything else I need?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 15, 2010)

j-fly said:


> Sorry for the double post, but the distribution of the ll cases is not correct the way you've implemented generateLLScramble(), right? Not all OLLs and PLLs are equally likely. Wouldn't it be best to generate the last layer case and have cube explorer solve that?



Although i dothink generating the case would be better, i do not think that the distribution is a problem


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not very good with this kind of thing... but what do I do with the Cubescramble.class that you made? I mean like what exactly do I do? I replace the one in there (after I have kept a copy in the scrambleplugins folder), and I get nothing. thank you


----------



## jfly (Jun 16, 2010)

Have you tried restarting cct? Once you do so, 3x3 LL should show up on the list of available scrambles.


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I move the new CubeScramble.class into the scrambleplugins, move and replace, and I lose all 3x3 scrambles.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 16, 2010)

are you using CCT 0.9.5?


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

no, 0.9.4


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 16, 2010)

ahh. use 0.9.5. good thinking.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 16, 2010)

It was a fun little project to do and I did think about selecting the cases based on their probability, but as it is only to be used for practice I found it better to practice all cases with equal probability. You should be good at all cases not just the most likely cases 

Neo63: what are you talking about? I've done nothing to the 2x2x2 scramble method.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> It was a fun little project to do and I did think about selecting the cases based on their probability, but as it is only to be used for practice I found it better to practice all cases with equal probability. You should be good at all cases not just the most likely cases



I think you should make that clear. There's a clear effort to produce high-fidelity scramblers, and if your scrambler doesn't generate random LL scrambles, don't call it that. I would call it something like "Fridrich OLL and PLL scrambler."


----------



## @uguste (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it normal that 3x3x3 scrambles become random state ?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah Lucas, I use Fridrich so for me the naming is correct. I'll change that.


----------



## 61sman16 (Jun 24, 2010)

does anyone know how the scramble generator works in terms of colour schemes, im following the scambles correctly, but i never have the same scramble, perhaps my cube is stickered incorrectly, and if so is there anyway to change the scrambles so that the side colours correspond to my cube?


----------



## jfly (Jun 24, 2010)

61sman16 said:


> if so is there anyway to change the scrambles so that the side colours correspond to my cube?



This doesn't change the scramble, but try File > Configuration > Color Schemes.


----------

